# Pocket predator top shot.



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Just got this new poly top shot a few days ago. I normally shoot TTF but I love shooting this frame. It is easy for me to be accurate. I already have a seal sniper and a ranger target tac and they are top notch designs also. I would like to thank Bill and Deranda Hayes for another great design at a great price.









Njones


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice one . Congratulations .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Bill and Daranda are amazing people. Enjoy your new shooter, I like the one I have


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Just got minecin the mail as well ballistic g10 topshot


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

OTT is the only way for me. I might need to pick up one of these!


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> IMG_20160126_182342.jpg
> 
> Just got minecin the mail as well ballistic g10 topshot


Man I really like that tube set up there. I bet that G10 feels awesome. I bet it will take some squirrels.

Njones


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Njones said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > IMG_20160126_182342.jpg
> ...


I'm surprised there's still some squirrels left in Mexico????.

Topshot looks like a great frame. Mr Hays sure does some awesome work.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

i recently got mine in balistic g10 too .I first ordered one in hdpe both are great to shoot . I love the extra deep groove for the wrap and tuck on flats . My g10 is rocking 1842 looped . the top shot is my no. 1 in my collection . If your wanting one get it amazing to shoot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I was lucky enough to pick one of these up from Bill at the ECST. It is a very solid and comfortable frame. I like it a lot!


----------

